# Getting US$ checks drawn on US bank?



## timelady (May 28, 2008)

Hello all! I'm new here.  Hoping perhaps a few of you are in a similar situation. I've been in the UK for 14 years and no longer have a US bank account or US address of any kind. I need to start paying my US student loans but just can't quite figure out how to get an account that meets their requirements (payment drawn on US bank). To top it off I am of course trying to minimize fees. I'd be happy to even have to go get a check somewhere in person and post it each month if that saves one set of fees. 

Have Citibank calling me back soon but at the moment that would incur a fee to transfer in funds from a GBP account and then $20 monthly fee for not maintaining a certain balance. ($2000 minimum I think it is.)

Any tips or leads or advice? Thanks so much. 
Tina.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello Tina and welcome to the forum.

I hope someone can give you some good advice. 

You must have seen a lot of changes over the past 14 years in London!

Michelle


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

timelady said:


> Hello all! I'm new here.  Hoping perhaps a few of you are in a similar situation. I've been in the UK for 14 years and no longer have a US bank account or US address of any kind. I need to start paying my US student loans but just can't quite figure out how to get an account that meets their requirements (payment drawn on US bank). To top it off I am of course trying to minimize fees. I'd be happy to even have to go get a check somewhere in person and post it each month if that saves one set of fees.
> 
> Have Citibank calling me back soon but at the moment that would incur a fee to transfer in funds from a GBP account and then $20 monthly fee for not maintaining a certain balance. ($2000 minimum I think it is.)
> 
> ...


A free US bank account is not difficult to find, but opening an account when you're not there in person is a problem -- mainly thanks to the Paranoid, sorry Patriot Act. BTW, there is no need to live in the US to keep the account. Shop around for an account that doesn't need a regular paycheck for free checking, web access and bill pay. I use U.S. Bank, who are fine -- but there are others!

You are usually better avoiding the mainstream banks for transferring without fees and at a good rate. Personally, I use XEtrade. You can transfer in with BACS from a UK account, and the money is transferred in dollars to your US account via eft -- so generally there are no charges.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I was in your situation for a while, and it's not easy. You might see if you can find a Credit Union in the US that you are eligible for - often a CU connected with your university will allow alumni to join pretty much sight unseen. If you can get one with Internet access to your account, then just make your payments online (the CU writes out the check and sends it for you).

Other options might be to try opening a bank account in a bank where your parents or other family members have their accounts. My father had me put on his account as a co-signer (when I started looking after his accounts for him) but that was enough for the bank to consider me a customer and they let me open my own accounts now with very little hassle. It will take a trip back to the states, though, and I've found that working with a smaller bank is usually easier than with a big, national bank.

I heard lots of tales about Citibank in Europe and it seems that they aren't really all that closely connected with Citibank back in the US. I guess they are bound by the local banking laws wherever they are set up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BankGrad (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm conducting a survey on expat banking (will put it up on a thread soon) and would love if the participants in this discussion (as well as all others) include their opinions of the ease (or lack of) of banking here in the UK.


----------

